

Evernote CEO calls BS on “the best product doesn’t always win” - derekc
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/05/28/evernote-best-product-founder-institute/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Venturebeat+(VentureBeat)

======
pwhelan
Budweiser, Miller, Coors vs. Dogfish Head, Southern Tier, Bell's (though best
is pretty subjective)

He makes a good point that you should invest heavily in the product, but that
doesn't mean that the rest of business isn't incredibly important too.

